# Oldencraig orders



## sam-b (12 September 2011)

Anyone received theirs yet? Not had an email saying any if my orders were out if stick so am hoping all will be ok...


----------



## AandK (12 September 2011)

I ordered from them Weds last week and had an email on Thurs saying that due to high demand there may be a delay in despatching orders.


----------



## Mups (12 September 2011)

Not yet - beginning to feel mildly irritated now.  After all I ordered on Wednesday and paid £7 for first class postage...


----------



## CParker (12 September 2011)

Just arrived this morning  so hopefully theyll be with you shortly!!


----------



## shellonabeach (12 September 2011)

I placed an order for a NS bit, brush and 3 worm count kits.

I received on Sat one worm count kit!  I have not had an email about a refund on the other items so just called to check the status and got told that the other items are on order.  TBH the lady on the phone made me feel stupid, when I am not.

The worm count kits at 50% off were the same price as other places so I would not have been happy to have paid £7 postage for one!

I'm now waiting to see what else I receive.


----------



## jsr (12 September 2011)

At the price I got a jaguar bridle and all the other bits I needed for I'm perfectly happy to wait for my order! Postage was a drop in the ocean to what this offer saved me because I was about to buy a good quality bridle anyway so it's a god send for me.


----------



## sam-b (12 September 2011)

Have just had a delivery of mane and tail conditioner, no bridle, chaps, everything else I ordered... meep


----------



## Firewell (12 September 2011)

No mine hasn't arrived. I wish I hadn't ordered it tbh as iv'e seen another bridle since then which is just as nice and cheaper. Oh well, hopefully it will get here before I go on holiday tomorrow otherwise I don't know whats going to happen.


----------



## Tempi (12 September 2011)

I recieved part of my order this morning.  I also got an email last week saying that due to high volumes of orders there would be a delay in recieving items and that anything that was out of stock would be ordered in.  

Ive actually decided I dont want one of the items i ordered so im secretly praying its out of stock and they cant get it in again!! Either that or i'll sell it on ebay once it arrives.


----------



## SpottedCat (12 September 2011)

Well if anyone gets a Havana Jaguar Grackle in full or a Passier Aquarius drop in black (also full), or a leather dressage girth in 28"/70cm and would like me to take them off their hands do drop me a PM


----------



## superpony (12 September 2011)

I have recieved 3 out of 4 of the items I ordered this morning, 1 of them was the bit I hoped would arrive for Wed so very happy! Don't mind waiting for the boots.


----------



## Winklepoker (12 September 2011)

Mine hasnt come yet but I am very excited


----------



## dressagecrazy (12 September 2011)

I got my order in full this morning, i only bought a Measuring stick & some treats. 
I did get the email about the orders being delayed so i was surprised it arrived so quickly.


----------



## Thistle (12 September 2011)

I ordered whichever day the post went up on here, haven't received anything yet though


----------



## Mahoganybay (12 September 2011)

Had the email about slow delivery and not received any of my order yet.

Have fingers and toes crossed i get everything and will just have to wait abit longer i guess, but am impatient and want them all now..........


----------



## jsr (12 September 2011)

Ohhh speak of the devil!! My parcel has just arrived, minus the bridle but no huge rush for that. Got all the other stuff and delighted with my new undershirt for hunting..I'll be toasty warm this season!!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (12 September 2011)

I put my order in on Wednesday and haven't received anything yet :-(


----------



## MillionDollar (12 September 2011)

I received some of my order this morning, and got the email last week. I did order a lot though so I can imagine mine will come in dribs and drabs.


----------



## mtj (12 September 2011)

I'm expecting more than a few items(!).  Out of interest who is delivering?  Is it being sent by courier or will my post man be getting a work out?


----------



## horsesforcourses (12 September 2011)

I ordered on wed morning, and received goods this morning.
Email from OEC stated that it was dispatched via Royal Mail, but it was delivered by courier
(HND).  I only ordered 2 items, one being a Toggie Fleece, but received a Hoodie.  Am toying with the idea of cutting hood off, as its nicer than the fleece!!


----------



## mtj (12 September 2011)

Thanks.  Was cursing the 80 mile round trip if it was UPS and I missed the delivery.


----------



## treacle_beastie (12 September 2011)

I think I missed my delivery by courier APC and now I am going to have to go and collect it  myself from the depot which is really inconvenient but I cant take a day off work to wait for  a parcel! Just wish they had emailed me to say it had been dispatched.  I did say to leave it in the green wheelie bin but it was green wheelie collection today! Hope everything is in one order though - dont want to do this trip twice!


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 September 2011)

I made an order last wednesday and then another on the thursday- i got a couple things today- thermometer, animalintex etc... but none of the *big* stuff i ordered. It came by courier, although the guy arrived into my office and shouted my name across the whole floor- eekk i hope he's not the bloke who brings all my parcels as i have a feeling it'll all be arriving in dribs and drabs!- how embarassing!


----------



## Vetwrap (12 September 2011)

Order was waiting for me when I got home tonight.  Very happy.


----------



## Gucci_b (13 September 2011)

I got most of my order today, I also phoned them to ask about the rest of my order and the sale, the nice lady on the phone told me that they are also sending items out via royal mail as well as the courier service, so every one gets their orders quickly. OEC are also waitting for more stock to arrive for dispatch. I guess OEC has been run off their feet


----------



## DarkHorseB (13 September 2011)

I have none of my order. No email at all telling me it would be slow or anything and full payment taken. Have emailed to ask for an update


----------



## snopuma (15 September 2011)

Still waiting, no emails no calls, was told to expect by the end of this week on the phone, hope it all comes tomorrow!


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 September 2011)

Still waiting.................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Horsemad12 (16 September 2011)

I had three items arrive, one wrong, one damaged and one OK.

Have emailed about returns.

Not impressed.


----------



## SW3 (16 September 2011)

My order arrived fine a couple of days ago. All present and correct bar one item, which they had previously emailed me about and told me would follow as they had had to order it in (odd, I thought if this is essentially a closing down sale, but c'est la vie!)

I still wait for the outstanding item and suspect it may not be a wee while before it arrives. Ironically, I'm not sure I even need the damn thing any more now! Still, there's always ebay!


----------



## vallin (16 September 2011)

MIne all arrived present and correct a few days ago


----------



## _EVS_ (16 September 2011)

I ordered 4 items last wednesday. I recieved 2 items yesterday one of which had been substituted for an alternative. No emails about delay, no explanation note about substitution, no copy of invoice even in package. Have emailed about returning the item but it on the website it says no return on sale items and any item returned which isnt damaged incurs a £5 handling fee. Not impressed at all.


----------



## mil1212 (16 September 2011)

_EVS_ said:



			I ordered 4 items last wednesday. I recieved 2 items yesterday one of which had been substituted for an alternative. No emails about delay, no explanation note about substitution, no copy of invoice even in package. Have emailed about returning the item but it on the website it says no return on sale items and any item returned which isnt damaged incurs a £5 handling fee. Not impressed at all.
		
Click to expand...

They are not allowed to do this under distance selling regulations.


----------



## Thistle (16 September 2011)

Still received nothing


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 September 2011)

Must admit Im getting a bit miffed now, ordered a week last Weds and still not received anything.  Phoned yesterday and was told both items were out of stock but were waiting for deliveries.  Ordered a bit and some Anky bandages, when the order was processed both items were showing in stock so I can only assume they are not processing in order of receipt


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

What I don't understand is that the stuff I ordered went through on their system, and I paid for it, and then they emailed me to say out of stock and would refund - and yet loads of you have bought stuff which they say they are waiting for stock to be delivered. I feel very hard done by!


----------



## Horsemad12 (16 September 2011)

So they have emailed to say they sent the wrong shirt as the one I wanted was out of stock and that is what they had left!!!!!

They have told me to post back the incorrect and faulty item.  

As this is their error, I don't expect to have to pay return postage on the items.

Still not impressed.

ETA: The shirt is still showing as in stock on their website!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 September 2011)

I have just received 2 of the 5 items I ordered! A pair of breeches and a set of bandages, both perfect and just as described. 

I just hope I get the rest before I leave Germany!!!!


----------



## kirstie (16 September 2011)

Still waiting for mine, a bridle and a body brush. Am hoping it might come today!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (16 September 2011)

I'm still waiting.......... rung them and left my name and number to call back as would rather cancel the order now.  Don't like it when they take your money and don't send anything for 10 days.......with no explanation/email/etc! You shouldn't take the cash till its dispatched in my opinion!


----------



## meardsall_millie (16 September 2011)

I've stayed off these threads so far.  I accept that they've been inundated (yes they should have thought of that but they clearly didn't), I didn't expect it to arrive the next day (unlike some  ) and was happy to wait a week or so for my order.

It's now over a week and a half since I placed my order (which incidentally is still showing as 'in stock') so I rang to check this morning.  They said they've had to re-order the stock and are hoping it will arrive in a couple of WEEKS! 

I've asked them to check into it and ring me back.

I'm still waiting.

A bit disgruntled now to be honest


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (16 September 2011)

Still nothing delivered and still no return phone call. I do realise some of items are real bargains but others not such bargains! I am beginning I wonder if the good bargains like the Jaguar bridle and NS bit will actually arrive - or in fact any of it after 11 days? :-(


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (16 September 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			I've stayed off these threads so far.  I accept that they've been inundated (yes they should have thought of that but they clearly didn't), I didn't expect it to arrive the next day (unlike some  ) and was happy to wait a week or so for my order.

It's now over a week and a half since I placed my order (which incidentally is still showing as 'in stock') so I rang to check this morning.  They said they've had to re-order the stock and are hoping it will arrive in a couple of WEEKS! 

I've asked them to check into it and ring me back.

I'm still waiting.

A bit disgruntled now to be honest 

Click to expand...

Exactly this m_m! I can accept up to a week, but when it says in stock on the website, i stupidly thought, it was just that, in stock!! Having not had any of my 12 items (some quite little, how can they all be out of stock - hoof oil?!), i'm a little bit put out, especially as the money has gone out and no phonecall back! 

Grump over!


----------



## Thistle (16 September 2011)

Still nothing, have emailed but no reply. Will wait until Mon pm the ring, I won't be happy.................


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 September 2011)

I have been trying to ring on and off since 1pm, keeps going to ansaphone  I can only hope its because all staff are busy packing orders


----------



## kerilli (16 September 2011)

i received the cheap part of my order last week (animalintex, wound dressings, etc) but the things I really wanted, the only reason i ordered at all (lovely velvet covered PAS hat for dr, and nice KL long socks!) haven't come - and i've had no email, no note in with the things that did come. I was charged for the whole order immediately (which I didn't think they were supposed to do until they dispatched it?!) so i'm a bit concerned. fully appreciate that they must have been inundated but i'd be happier if i'd received nothing so far than 1/2... am worried the rest might not come. argh!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (16 September 2011)

Is it just me or is anybody else getting just a little concerned now?

They have just under £200 of my money and 11 days later after paying for first class delivery I have had nothing delivered and nobody will return my calls :-(


----------



## siobhain (16 September 2011)

I ordered a bridle and over reach boots last wednesday and then a tack box and green spot remover on the thursday.

Seem to be the opposite to everyone else in that I got my bridle this wednesday (so took 7 days) but havent had any of the other little bits. No packing list with the bridle just leaflets for their livery/dressage shows.


----------



## Thistle (16 September 2011)

It will be time to get Trading Standards involved soon!


----------



## orangepony (16 September 2011)

I phoned today, just kept calling until someone answered as i hate leaving a message; especially for a (minor)complain! 

Upshot is my NS bits are not in stock....they are expecting a delivery next week and will then post out to me. Bit peeved as having found the cotswold sport version of the verbindend i would probably just buy if I hadn't already paid for these! 

Very annoyed that all monies have gone out and not even an email after the initial one (stock email of high volume of orders etc) to say there are further delays!


----------



## Gucci_b (16 September 2011)

I too am waitting for a few more items, and I called them and spoke to someone  am not worried at all, OEC has been un-in-dated with orders and run off their feet "i bet" and awaitting for more stock to come in. Am sure it will be soon, when the compaines deliver to them.  It has been a very good sale at 50% off every thing, so am happy to wait.


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 September 2011)

Right, Ive just managed to get through to the shop, apparently they have had a show there today and with only 2 people in the shop are struggling to do anything!!  She wasnt able to tell me about my order without the order no which i dont have on me at work so suggested I call again tomorrow; fair enough; I should of had it with me really, but she did say that they are completely snowed under, loads of people are phoning up to complain and they are panicking a bit trying to get everything sorted.  She did assure me that all orders that have been paid for will be honoured, although without knowing when the stock is due in Im not sure how she can know that tbh.  Oh well, no further forward but we live in hope!!


----------



## kerilli (16 September 2011)

MyBoyChe said:



			She did assure me that all orders that have been paid for will be honoured, although without knowing when the stock is due in Im not sure how she can know that tbh.
		
Click to expand...

This is music to my ears, THANKYOU!


----------



## charlimouse (16 September 2011)

I've got 2 out of the 3 items I ordered. I was a little surprised however when after paying over £7 for delivery, the Ariat shoes I orderd arrived, not in a shoe box, but just stuffed in a bag along with the very crumpled Pikeur show shirt (there wasn't even an attempt at folding!) I had also ordered. Also mine came royal mail 2nd class delivery, which I was somwehat surprised about considering how much I had paid. There was no delivery note, invoice or returns form you would normally get, just a load of leaflets advertising their dressage!!!

Now how (and when!) do we think the woof wear travel boots will arrive????????


----------



## TPO (16 September 2011)

I wasn't worried until I started reading this thread as I appreciated they would be really busy. Anyway I emailed with my order number and had a reply within the hour. Just the same as above that the NS bits are on order but due in early next week.

Considering I got the NS bit, other bits and bobs plus postage all for less than the RRP for the bit I'm not complaining (as long as it all arrives eventually right enough!)


----------



## mtj (16 September 2011)

Confess I ordered rather a lot.  3 orders in total.  Money has been taken for all.

Part of 2 of the orders have arrived including a Kentucky show jacket.  I'm guessing the stuff we have received has been taken straight from the shop floor as none of mine had the usual polythene packaging associated with mail order items.

I'm going to be a very happy little bunny if every thing does arrive, even if it does take a couple more weeks.

My only whinge, is that I think the funds should be taken at dispatch.


----------



## doratheexplorer (16 September 2011)

I ordered some any bandages, an eskadron saddle cloth and a leather dressage girth. Today I received my saddle cloth, and nothing else, just leaflets about dressage/livery - annoying as I want to use my dressage girth on Sunday and ponce around in my new bandages...
Hurry up OEC


----------



## now_loves_mares (17 September 2011)

Got half my order today, the pikeur Olympic breeches ( which incidentally are nice, and fit!). Actually postie left a card yesterday so collected from PO today. I wouldn't have expected it much sooner given the size of the sale. But no jaguar bridle, and like others no invoice, delivery note etc. Have called to check and someone is going to call back - I hope!


----------



## Thistle (17 September 2011)

Are the parcels 'signed for' if not they could be anywhere at all with no proof.

They still haven't replied to my email.


----------



## Noodlebug (17 September 2011)

My order arrived yesterday!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (17 September 2011)

Yes mine was signed for. It would have fitted in my mail box, but was sent recorded delivery hence wasn't left with no signature. Also the ticket price says £164. full price in the shop was £150. so even more of a bargain, I got them for less than half the face value. I would never buy them full price; unless of course they are so good that they ride my horse better than I do


----------



## Madhope (17 September 2011)

i got some of mine last week but the propell had leaked everywhere, luckily onto a pot of saddle soap and event grease, a little stain on my KL socks and a bi ton my rope but wasn't impressed!  Waiting for a few more higher value items now, i hope they come!


----------



## now_loves_mares (17 September 2011)

For those of you panicking, remember if you spent over £100 and paid bycredit card (NOT debit) you are protected under s75 of consumer credit act. There are other protections in place such as chargebacks as well; but I'm sure this is just a case of disorganised chaos! They are responding to calls/emails etc.


----------



## Thistle (17 September 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			For those of you panicking, remember if you spent over £100 and paid bycredit card (NOT debit) you are protected under s75 of consumer credit act. There are other protections in place such as chargebacks as well; but I'm sure this is just a case of disorganised chaos! They are responding to calls/emails etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm sure you are right, still getting cross though!


----------



## now_loves_mares (17 September 2011)

Understandable! I think I just have very low expectations of equestrian businesses in general. More often than not they are run  by horsey people who are rubbish at business. I'm sure there are exceptions, but I've not come across many. It's easy for me to say, due to my job. But not putting invoices/delivery slips makes me shudder, from a professional perspective if not a customer one


----------



## MyBoyChe (17 September 2011)

Gaaarh. Im really mad now!!  Just answered the door to the postie who has delivered 2 parcels for my OH, ordered on Thursday, bits for his computer....aaargh  My horse needs his bandages and posh new bit, his flippin computer will not mind if it doesnt get new bits!!!!


----------



## sam-b (17 September 2011)

Stillissing chaps, a bit, bridle , mane and tail spray


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (17 September 2011)

Still nothing has arrived here! 
Order placed on Wednesday 7th :-(


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 September 2011)

I am clearly too used to Italian standards because a ten-day delay doesn't bother me at all! 

However, I am slightly concerned because I am leaving in 3 days' time and if the rest of my order doesn't arrive before then, it will be lost (I am not coming back here until 2012!!). Do people receive replies to their emails?? I have emailed twice saying I can provide an alternative address but have received no reply to either email  Don't have a phone in this flat and I'd rather not call from my mobile unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 September 2011)

I emailed on Friday and recieved a reply back that afternoon.
I would suggest that they are possibly on 'stop' with suppliers because I find it hard to believe that they can't get hold of stock from Champion.
Anyhows I will leave it til mid next week and then I want a refund.


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			I emailed on Friday and recieved a reply back that afternoon.
I would suggest that they are possibly on 'stop' with suppliers because I find it hard to believe that they can't get hold of stock from Champion.
Anyhows I will leave it til mid next week and then I want a refund.
		
Click to expand...

I got a reply to my email day after I think last week. You are more patient than me BB - I cancelled mine. None of my items were in stock - despite saying they were all in stock when I ordered. They could give no indication of when they might be in stock either so I asked for refund which I got. Nothing I ordered was must have just nice to have at half price


----------



## AFlapjack (18 September 2011)

My order arrived a couple of days ago! Just stirrup leathers though and I'm not sure whether they're the right length yet (they arrived at home and I'm at Uni now). So Mum's bringing them up when she next visits.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (18 September 2011)

I got half my order a few days ago. Got my Jaguar bridle and some bottles of gunk but still waiting for an expensive riding hat and some more bottles of gunk.

I emailed but got no reply, rang and left a message but no reply, so then kept ringing until I got hold of someone. A nice polite lady told me my hat will be with me sometime next week so we will see !!

The Jaguar bridles are advertised as coming with a spare set of cheek pieces but I didn't get any spares? Did anyone else get these exra cheeks with their Jaguar bridles??  And did everyone else's Jagular bridles come with reins (mine did) ???


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (18 September 2011)

SERIOUSLY unimpressed 

Ordered a new stock and expensive hat last Sunday (both were 'in stock') Said on delivery instructions if I'm not in to leave down the village post office and I will collect when I get in from work.

Stock arrived on Wednesday but no sign of the hat. Went to the post office but it hadn't been left. Rang them up on Thursday, a lady answered, I gave her my order no and she said she'd look into it and give me a ring back. No phonecall back. Rang Friday, again, she said she would ring back. NO phonecall back. Yesterday, rang, same lady answered, said they were very busy. I said I really wasn't impressed and just wanted to know the status of my hat. She said she would ring me back, no phonecall back. TODAY rang. Same lady answered, I was pretty annoyed, yet again she said she would check the status of hat and promised to call me back within the hour. NO PHONECALL. Am seriously going to say something tomorrow and possibly demand a refund as it's just becomming a joke. 

Even if they rang and said I'd have it on X date, that would be fine. I just want to be kept in the loop!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (19 September 2011)

Well another 3 days pass and still not a sausage. No return call or email. Getting fed up of waiting for some decent customer service let alone my actual items I have paid for in full 12 days ago!
Grrrr .....


----------



## BlairandAzria (19 September 2011)

So i spoke to them today, apparently they are getting a big order in of NS bits and Champion hats etc between 11-12 today- so the 45 people (me included) who are waiting on bits- should have them in the next couple of days.  She said they were inundated, and all orders that have been paid for will be delivered- hopefully before the end of the week.

Not perfect, but im hoping its just a case of ridiculous disorganisation rather than anything else.  Fingers crossed everything turns up soon .


----------



## Thistle (19 September 2011)

Mrs_Wishkabibble said:



			Well another 3 days pass and still not a sausage. No return call or email. Getting fed up of waiting for some decent customer service let alone my actual items I have paid for in full 12 days ago!
Grrrr .....
		
Click to expand...

ditto!


----------



## BlairandAzria (19 September 2011)

GAHHHHHHH......after me calling them three times..ive just recieved an email telling me the gloves i ordered are out of stock.  WTF....12 days after i placed the order....12 days!!!


...I wonder if this means they are packing the rest of my order.....hummmmmmm a girl can dream.....


SERIOUSLY UNIMPRESSED NOW........


----------



## siobhain (19 September 2011)

I recieved the second half of the first order i placed today. It was a pair of over reach boots that where not in any kind of wrapping and had a shop price sticker on them ie they seem to have been picked off the shelve of their shop and sent. Im not sure why that took two weeks and why they didnt come with the bridle that came last week!? 

But this makes me think that they are just totally run off their feet and whilst yes it is unacceptable considering they charged £7 for postage I wouldent panic in thinking you wont get the items you ordered


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 September 2011)

I spoke to the girl yesterday as 2 phone calls and an email had gone unreturned til then.  I honestly am starting to feel quite sorry for her, it sounds as if they were completely unprepared for the reaction to the sale.  She told me that there are 2 staff and they are trying to do all the orders, deal with the shop and all the complaints and getting nowhere fast.  She said that they are not closing down, as I feared, they were trying to clear the stock in preparation for some new lines but now have to order loads of the old stock to fulfill the orders!  I did make the point that I would expect the refund of the £7 for next day postage but would wait and see what actually turns up before I ask for it, didnt want to cause even more work  Good news about the bits, I shall keep watching my postie with eager anticipation (Im sure he thinks he's pulled!)


----------



## Mups (19 September 2011)

Mine arrived all present and correct last week  

Delighted with all my purchases!  I had previously phoned about the status of my order and had a very helpful lady who looked into the status of my order immediately and told me when it would be delivered.  

Such a good sale - such a shame about all the bad experiences being reported from HHO users


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (19 September 2011)

I've just had an email saying a couple of items i've order were out of stock, but still waiting for something to turn up! I've emailed asking if the rest of the stuff is in stock and when it will be dispatched......... not heard back yet!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (19 September 2011)

MyBoyChe said:



			I shall keep watching my postie with eager anticipation (Im sure he thinks he's pulled!)
		
Click to expand...

 Mine too, only mine's a women...slightly embarassing. Face pressed up against the glass, practically panting at her arrival!

I rang again today and she FINALLY told me that the hat's not in stock and that they are expecting a delivery at the end of this week so I should recieve it early next week. WHY that took 5 days and 5 phonecalls to tell me that I have no idea. Seriously hoping my hat arrives


----------



## Keenjean (20 September 2011)

To be honest, I feel quite sorry for the people that work there! It's a tiny shop and I can imagine they weren't expecting it to be so popular! What awful timing as well, it's this months when all the winter stock arrives and companies like champion ate currently on a 2 week delay with orders (according to my local tack shop) whilst they send out their winter clothing! The poor people must be hating the day they decided to hold the sale BUT it proves the point DON'T PROMISE SOMETHING YOU CAN'T FULFILL!!!! I'm eagerly awaiting my delivery!


----------



## Tempi (20 September 2011)

I recieved a pair of brushing boots and side reins about 2 days after ordering.  Am still awaiting mucker boots, another pair of brushing boots and some travel boots.  I know part (hopefully all) is coming today as they tried to deliver yesterday and left a card so re-arranged.  Hopefully its the rest of my order as not had an email saying anything is out of stock.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (20 September 2011)

See this is what is so annoying. I haven't had a single item delivered on a £190 order placed 2 weeks ago tomorrow. Getting a little annoyed now to say the least. :-(


----------



## Thistle (20 September 2011)

Mrs_Wishkabibble said:



			See this is what is so annoying. I haven't had a single item delivered on a £190 order placed 2 weeks ago tomorrow. Getting a little annoyed now to say the least. :-(
		
Click to expand...

You and me both, just the initial confirmation and then an email saying there may be a small delay. Nothing further advising things may be out of stock. They still haven't replied to any of my emails.


----------



## hayinamanger (20 September 2011)

I ordered 5 items, 2 arrived quite quickly, but nothing since.

I thought that the sale was a stock clearance, when it's gone, it's gone sort of job, so I'm surprised to see that they are having to re-order to fulfill our orders.  I was expecting them to complete our orders on a first come, first served basis and take the money on despatch.  Sounds like they are in a right mess.


----------



## Tempi (20 September 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			I ordered 5 items, 2 arrived quite quickly, but nothing since.

I thought that the sale was a stock clearance, when it's gone, it's gone sort of job, so I'm surprised to see that they are having to re-order to fulfill our orders.  I was expecting them to complete our orders on a first come, first served basis and take the money on despatch.  Sounds like they are in a right mess. 

Click to expand...

Thats what I had thought aswell that it was first come first served and anything that was out of stock you wouldn't recieve.


----------



## goneshowjumping (20 September 2011)

im still waiting for a pair of stirrup leathers and a kingsland jacket i ordered....ordered last monday money taken, but no delivery yet! who does it get delivered by? is it royal mail or other courier company?


----------



## hayinamanger (20 September 2011)

goneshowjumping said:



			im still waiting for a pair of stirrup leathers and a kingsland jacket i ordered....ordered last monday money taken, but no delivery yet! who does it get delivered by? is it royal mail or other courier company?
		
Click to expand...

My 2 small items came by Royal Mail.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (20 September 2011)

My hat came today, yayyyy 

It's gorgeous, I love it. She said to me yesterday i'd recieve it early next week so it's just a bonus!

Hold on people, I'm sure you'll all recieve your items!


----------



## BlairandAzria (20 September 2011)

Well...my hat has arrived except its th wrong blinckin one!!


*Has anyone recieved a Champion ventair evolution size 7 in navy when they ordered a black one? *

Apparently someone has just rang in before me saying they got a blue hat rather than the black one they ordered.....is it someone from here?? They have mixed up our hats (grrr....)  We should just swap our hats directly- would be far easier than going through oldencraig thats for sure! 

I rang the shop, again to be told the bandages and NS bit i ordered had not arrived and should be here soon- they hope before the end of the week.....hummmmm i dont think i believe them.  What gets me is that i havent recieved anything in any of my packages saying what should be in there or anything....its shambolic....
GAHHHH


----------



## jj_87 (20 September 2011)

I just called them and the girl had no idea when the jaguar stuff will be in  
Bit rubbish as to my other items too! 
Will hold on for a week or so.... And not hold my breath!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (20 September 2011)

SummerxStarsx said:



			My hat came today, yayyyy 

It's gorgeous, I love it. She said to me yesterday i'd recieve it early next week so it's just a bonus!

Hold on people, I'm sure you'll all recieve your items!
		
Click to expand...


What hat did you get SS?  I'm still waiting for a JT Ultra Leather hat to arrive.

Also, has anyone had their Jaguar bridle and not recieved either reins or supposed spare chedk pieces with it ???


----------



## Thistle (20 September 2011)

Well, they just rang me half the stuff I ordered is out of stock. I was def in stock early last wed when I ordered it. Very unimpressed. Asked for a refund.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (20 September 2011)

Yay somebody phoned me back. Only to say that they still don't know what has happened to my order but will "Throw a few things together just to get something out to me" 
I won't hold my breath but at least somebody rang me!! I feel all "Special" now!!! :-D


----------



## ttt (20 September 2011)

I placed an order as I wanted a new hat. Added a couple of extra little bits as well. Not a happy bunny as the hat was in stock and paid for. I then received an email saying the hat was out of stock and I will be refunded. I now have some very expensive purple spray and hoof picks!


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 September 2011)

I ordered a Champion evolution in Navy, and a navy ventair arrived yesterday. Going to email and see if they can get me the evolution as there is a big price difference!
If not I will keep this hat and get a refund for the difference.


----------



## black_horse (20 September 2011)

Im quite glad i didnt order from them as it sounds utterly shambollic!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (20 September 2011)

Its a Champion ventair!


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 September 2011)

Have just spoken to them, the girls are just unpacking a box of NS bits, I have everything crossed that mine is in it somewhere! The bad news is that they have no Anky bandages in white, not sure about other colours, and dont know  when they will be arriving.  She is going to substitute another make of white fleece bandage so I shall be watching my poor postie even more closely for the rest of the week!!  Chins up peeps, lets hope we are able to bring this post to an end soon


----------



## Gamebird (21 September 2011)

I rang yesterday lunchtime to see where the helmet I'd ordered had got to. Gave them the order number and they said it was out of stock until at least the end of this week. Got back to the office after lunch and it had been delivered whilst I was out. Amazing


----------



## Thistle (21 September 2011)

The words p155 up and brewery come to mind!


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 September 2011)

Recieved 1 of my 5 items ordered straight away and then another 2 yesterday, so still outstanding 2 items, have not rang them asi can see that they have been totally inundated by the demand the sale created.

I will leave it another week or so and then see where things are upto, i do believe that everyone will receive their orders eventually.


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 September 2011)

Thistle said:



			The words p155 up and brewery come to mind!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, they just really did not think this through.


----------



## Orv (21 September 2011)

I ordered on the 9th...still not items!

I chased up my order last thursday and I was told my NS bit had arrived that day and would be posted out to me, still nothing.

Another phone call tomorrow I think!


----------



## Super_starz (21 September 2011)

I rec'd a champion ventair instead of an champion evolution...not happy!!!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (21 September 2011)

i've still got diddly squat! Wish i hadn't bothered really :-( 

Oh well, you live and learn..... i'm fast becoming to hate purchasing off t'interweb! After this experience, i'm only going to purchase through my very trusty local tack store....support the shops i say!


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 September 2011)

Super_starz said:



			I rec'd a champion ventair instead of an champion evolution...not happy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep me too! And no response to my polite email!


----------



## Gucci_b (21 September 2011)

Am also still waitting for a few items, but at the end of the day I/we have saved 50% off the tack shop prices and times are hard for all.  The items will turn up this week or next am sure, when OEC get deliverys and having saved ££££ am happy to wait


----------



## SpruceRI (21 September 2011)

Don't all internet sellers state in their T's & C's that deliveries can take upto 28 days?  I never expect mail order to get to me as quickly as eBay stuff!


----------



## Gucci_b (21 September 2011)

Ordering information
http://www.oectackshop.com/ordering-information.html


----------



## Sophie123 (22 September 2011)

Sorry if this has been included somewhere in the thread but did anyone else have problems using a Maestro card? There isnt the option to choose this type of card on the Sage payment page? 

I have never had this problem before (not taking this type of card?!??!)

Thanks


----------



## CBAnglo (22 September 2011)

I just received a call to say that the breeches that I had ordered are out of stock and will not be coming in - they offered me alternatives though.  Same with some gloves I ordered.

I think the sale included everything they had in the shop + anything they had already ordered and hadnt been delivered.  Therefore, when the deliveries arrived, they found some of the items hadnt been sent and I dont believe that they are ordering any most stock.  So basically, it is a stock clearance but they are waiting to see what else is being delivered by their suppliers.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (22 September 2011)

Still not a sausage even after promise of delivery. 
Over 2 weeks now and hearing most people have received something. Wish I hadn't bothered now but think I have had all this annoyance so need to stick it out now to get my items :-(


----------



## orangepony (22 September 2011)

Still waiting on mine too; hoping the delivery of NS bits they had yesterday will mean my order is winging it's way to me soon.....*fingers crossed*.
Fab offer but maybe they didnt realise the uptake on it is all I can think. 
Hopefully I'll get it before the weekend anyway; otherwise I will be super peeved off!


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 September 2011)

im still waiting   Flippin postie caught me on my way to work as well, with another parcel for OH!!  Was all excited for a brief moment when I saw him waving a little grey parcel at me across the close, didn't last long, not big enough to be bandages, its probably yet more copmuter spares!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (22 September 2011)

Right I've had enough of being nice about them. Just called about my bridle and was told they weren't in stock. I asked why it said it was in stock when I ordered, and she said it was a shop as well as online and the website wasn't updated in real time. I pointed out that this wasn't made clear on their website, and to say something was "in stock" implied it was available for distribution. They then charge a fortune for fast delivery. She told me that's what the courier charged, albeit I pointed out to her that the parcel I received so far had £2.32 worth of postage on it

She got a bit snooty and tried to refund me, which I actually don't want her to do. She said they were waiting on the supplier and apparently "couldn't" (wouldn't?) get in touch with them to find out when they would supply the back orders.

I'm a bit p'd off with her tone to be honest, and the fact she thought it was perfectly acceptable to charge my card even though they couldn't provide the goods. I think she was so keen to refund me because I sounded like I might be trouble . A refund would be too easy though!

<goes off to search the rules about distance selling>


----------



## kim75 (22 September 2011)

I ordered some pikeur breeches a Toggi GBR hoody and polo shirt ,hoof stuff and hats. Complete shambles, hoody came with one hat , no invoice or delivery note included so did'nt know what was happening. Phoned shop to be told everything else out of stock even though money taken immediately. Told me they had the top in (had ordered a large as for dad) sent me a cheaper top in x-small , by now completely fed up so kept it .Was told would be refunded for breeches and hoof stuff , that was two week ago


----------



## Thistle (22 September 2011)

Has anyone actually had their refund? Or any notification of a refund?


----------



## longdog (22 September 2011)

Well, with my cynical hat on, this sale looks to me like a desperate move to get cash in. It is extraordinary to think that it makes good business sense to restock at current prices yet still supply at 50% discount. Mark ups on saddlery goods are no way good enough for anyone to be able to supply goods at these prices. My feeling is that everyone who has been told that their orders are out of stock will not get them, but will eventually get refunds.
I shall continue watching this thread with keen interest!


----------



## Firewell (22 September 2011)

I have a feeling I'm not getting my bridle .
If it's not arrived on Monday I'm going to call and ask for a refund. I also think it smells a bit fishy. Oldencraig is up for sale (for a vastly overinflated price IMO but hey ho) and I think the tack shop must be closing down or trying to get money. They'll be hell to pay if I don't get my refund but if they are going into administration (you never know!!!) then who knows if we will get any money back...


----------



## Firewell (22 September 2011)

By the way I'm just wildly speculating of course but you have to think... The place is up for sale and the tack shop is doing a sale of 50%. who does a 50% sale unless they are closing down??


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 September 2011)

Thistle said:



			Has anyone actually had their refund? Or any notification of a refund?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had a refund on my full order after I chased it up and was told none of the 4 items I ordered were in stock so asked for refund.


----------



## Gucci_b (22 September 2011)

Next do a 50% sale 3 times a year    and still going strong because of it...


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 September 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Next do a 50% sale 3 times a year    and still going strong because of it...
		
Click to expand...

Yes but only on the stuff they haven't sold and often in the odd sizes! They don't offer to restock any items you want. BIG difference!!


----------



## Gucci_b (22 September 2011)

but if you go into the store after the sale you will see a few items back on the shop floor at full price.


----------



## longdog (22 September 2011)

The fashion industry works on far greater margins than the saddlery one & things like bits & bridles are not seasonal, unlike fashion clothing. Next will not reorder an item which is being offered in the sale, especially not if they are paying more than they are offering it for. I'm thinking particularly of the NS bits. Oldencraigs prices were a year out of date as it was. They were offering snaffles at £39.95, they have been £46.99 for most of 2011. Selling them at 50% off of this price means that they will have to pay more for them from NS than they are selling them for - not good business sense......


----------



## CBAnglo (22 September 2011)

As I said in previous post - the sale was for existing inventory i.e. anything in the shop + anything that was already on order and was due for delivery.  I dont believe they are making any additional orders.  Therefore if they dont receive the stock this/next week they will refund.

As I said, they rang me earlier today about some breeches I ordered (current season) which are out of stock and were not in the delivery they received from Pikeur.  When I asked if they were ordering in more, they said they werent making additional orders.  They offered me alternatives (from items still listed on their website as being in stock) or a refund.  The same for a pair of gloves that I ordered.

Oh, and the mark-up on Next clothing is HUGE so even in the sale they are still making money.


----------



## Horsemad12 (23 September 2011)

Quick Question:

To those of you who have received an incorrect item, that they send as an alternative as the correct item was not in stock. 

They have told me to return the goods(At my expense),  as it is their error (as far as I am concerned I have not received the goods I ordered),  I have said they can collect the goods at their expense and refund me for the items I have been charged for but not received.

I have already paid £7 postage, not got most of what I wanted and do not want to have to pay to then get a refund!!!

So not happy.


----------



## sam-b (23 September 2011)

Am seriously fed up now


----------



## orangepony (23 September 2011)

Same. Still not a peep from them even though I was assured the order would be sent out wednesday so hoping that it arrives today whilst I am out. Very unimpressed with the customer service from them; and as part of my order is to be refunded I am rather doubtful about getting said refund now....patience is not one of my virtues at best! 

Not a happy bunny.


----------



## vam (23 September 2011)

Order some stirrup leathers and ice boots, have had nothing yet and no communication since the original email saying there would be a delay. Im not really holding out much hope on getting my goods any time soon so tempted to cancel them and get them else where.
What with them and a problem ive got waiting for something from Equiport and from another mail order site, im doing well!


----------



## Thistle (23 September 2011)

My refund was made today. I received some of the goods I ordered on Wed. 

It seems those that email/phone get their stuff first. If you wait quietly you get nothing!


----------



## happy_talk (23 September 2011)

Thistle said:



			It seems those that email/phone get their stuff first. If you wait quietly you get nothing!
		
Click to expand...

that's not true I'm afraid. I placed 2 orders with them for a total of 15 items. I recieved 1 item fairly quickly from the first order, and then 3 items from the second order. Today I recieved another 4 items (tried to deliver on wed). I haven't contacted them once as at the moment I don't feel I would gain anything from it, but then I haven't ordered anything that I needed urgently & from checking this thread occasionally I know that others are receiving items slowly. I'd be worrying if noone was receiving anything. I'm hoping I'll receive everything in the next few weeks and if not will request a refund.
With the additional costs of posting multiple parcels, I'm really struggling how they can make any money in this process!


----------



## kerilli (23 September 2011)

i'm still waiting for the important and expensive part of my order.    i haven't contacted them yet as i guessed they'd be rushed off their feet, but i think i need to push it a bit now. 
btw, legally, can they order more stock from suppliers and then sell it at 50% discount? what's the point of RRP then? i mean, if that was legal, any of us could set up a tack shop and sell to our friends at just-above-break-even costs, and get everything cheaper for ourselves into the bargain... am i missing something here?

edited to add: i just rang them and they were very helpful, awaiting new Champion stock, and will substitute my Kingsland Show Socks for new stock. Hope it all comes through, I don't want a refund I want my stuff!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (23 September 2011)

Still waitng for my hat   :-(


----------



## CBAnglo (23 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			btw, legally, can they order more stock from suppliers and then sell it at 50% discount? what's the point of RRP then? i mean, if that was legal, any of us could set up a tack shop and sell to our friends at just-above-break-even costs, and get everything cheaper for ourselves into the bargain... am i missing something here?
		
Click to expand...

It will depend on what is in their contract with each individual supplier.  The reason we cannot just open an account with, say Stubben, and buy a load of saddles/bridles and sell at just above cost is that Stubben will never agree to supply you, unless you commit to a certain volume/amount per month i.e. £2k of stock.  

The RRP is there to set a minimum profit margin for shops - but of course they can sell below the RRP (i.e. sales) and there is usually a slight variation in the price of anything in various shops.  Shops will pay different "cost" prices as well - depends on their buying potential.  So for example, a huge chain like Derby House (or at least, used to be!) has more bargaining power to negotiate a lower price from suppliers than a local tack shop, hence why the larger tack shops are normally cheaper than the local tack shop.

Edited to say: they would only be in breach of their contract with suppliers if the supplier specifically stated that they could not sell below a certain price - but that raises all sorts of competition issues so is very unlikely.

Just goes to show the huge mark-up on stuff! And of course, the benefit of getting rid of slow-moving stock which is just dead money - much better to realise some cash than just have it sitting on a shelf.


----------



## kerilli (23 September 2011)

ah, right, thankyou.
must admit that the mark-up is absolutely shocking...


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (23 September 2011)

I STILL havent received anything whatsoever  - not a sausage!
We used to own a saddlery shop and believe me the profit margins were not massive. They averaged on 40% so I seriously do not know why they would order new stock to sell at 50% off. The whole state of affairs baffles me completely.


----------



## orangepony (23 September 2011)

I now feel a bit mean  as Papa has just phone to tell me the oldencraig parcel has arrived; yay!

Heres hoping everyone else gets their stuff pronto, and that anyone waiting on refunds gets those speedily too.

Most odd to have a current stock sale though.....maybe alarm bells should have been going earlier? 
I, for one anyway, was too greedy at the idea of nice stuff cheaply to care about anything else


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (23 September 2011)

Finally .......... drum roll ................... part of my order has arrived (*does a merry jig*)

No sign of the Jaguar bridle and reins but have at least got some bits and pieces to restore my faith in internet shopping.

Fingers crossed that the rest arrives soon but am happy I have at least got something! 

Yay  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















 and more


----------



## MyBoyChe (23 September 2011)

Well after spending the last 2 days stalking the postie after Wednesdays' news that some NS bits had arrived, I gave in today and called again as nothing had arrived.  The lady, by now clearly getting annoyed with people chasing her, explained that NS had not delivered any Trans angled snaffles and they do not know when they will arrive!  She said that this sale has caused so much hassle they will think very carefully before they do it again (phew), she said she would be happy to refund me (I dont want my money, I want my stuff) or I would just have to be patient ( great customer skills).  Dont spose anyone has received, or wants to part with a 5.5 NS TA snaffle do they!!


----------



## treacle_beastie (24 September 2011)

MyBoyChe said:



 Well after spending the last 2 days stalking the postie after Wednesdays' news that some NS bits had arrived, I gave in today and called again as nothing had arrived.  The lady, by now clearly getting annoyed with people chasing her, explained that NS had not delivered any Trans angled snaffles and they do not know when they will arrive!  She said that this sale has caused so much hassle they will think very carefully before they do it again (phew), she said she would be happy to refund me (I dont want my money, I want my stuff) or I would just have to be patient ( great customer skills).  Dont spose anyone has received, or wants to part with a 5.5 NS TA snaffle do they!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I was hoping the parcel at the post office was my bit  Hope they arrive soon though my horse is out of action anyway now so I wont get to use it anyway!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (24 September 2011)

I phoned today just to make sure nothing had been sent to Germany as I am no longer there, the lady knew immediately even before checking my order status (she said she was 100% sure she had not posted any bridle abroad), then she checked and indeed the bridles are due to arrive next week (patent rolled double bridle). She was really kind and updated my address there and then


----------



## wonkey_donkey (24 September 2011)

I to have spoke to very 'kind' people in the shop but they are still totally ineffective as nothing has arrived when promised  :-(


----------



## BlairandAzria (24 September 2011)

I got my Neue Schule bit today!!hurrah!! .....wierd as it came to the house and i specified my work address for delievery and other items have arrived by courier to work....?

Still waiting on hat, bandages and some other odds and ends though....but yay for the bit!....slowly slowly we're getting there!


----------



## daisybe33 (25 September 2011)

I'm getting slightly worried now!

I got an email yesterday saying one of the smaller items would not be restocked but the expensive suppliment would be with me shortly - yippee

so I then asked when I could expect teh bridle and bit.

Had an email saying - these are no longer in the sale.

I emailed back with my order number assuming they had misunderstood and had an email today saying "which bridle did you order"!!

I gave my order number in my original email.

Yikes - I hope it arrives.


----------



## poorchickens (28 September 2011)

I ordered a pair of Pikeur breeches on the 9th. Money was taken, confirmation order received and then nothing. I thought I'd be patient but then today a refund appeared in my account. No email, phone call, nothing 

I spose I should be glad I got a refund but I really wanted those breeches


----------



## jj_87 (28 September 2011)

Grr they are complete and utter pants! I am furious with them! If they have refunded me they have lied about ordering the goods etc and should have refunded us all immediately! Sure trading standards would take a similar line..... Rant over


----------



## idx (28 September 2011)

I got my NS BIT!


----------



## MyBoyChe (29 September 2011)

Has anyone received a trans angled snaffle yet?  Last week I was told that NS hadnt supplied any snaffles but all the other bits had come in,  Just wondering if they've had another delivery?


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (29 September 2011)

I've received my order now, i was told about a couple of items which were refunded a week ago, fair enough.

However the whole order came wrapped in a bin bag, which was ripped and i'm amazed nothing got lost! 

No order form, no returns form, two items were substitued, which i wasn't very happy about, paid for a nice WW tail guard, got a cheap shires one, paid for a nice grooming box step thing, got a cheap shires one (both of which i could buy cheaper than the 50% off price!) 

Sooo what are people doing with their items that have been substituted that they don't want? I don't want to send them back and pay (large parcel for grooming box!) then not receive a refund.

Bit annoyed as why bother sending stuff out that you haven't ordered? I ordered the more expensive ones for reason and that reason, believe it or not is QUALITY!  I ordered a step grooming box because i need a sodding step to get on my 17hh horse.....FFS!!!!!  I ordered the WW tail guard because it will match my travel boots and the quality is fab, yes sad, yes my decision, my money! 

Grrrr, i'm never buying off the internet again, sale or no sodding sale...

Think i've finished my rant now! Can you tell i'm annoyed!


----------



## Thistle (29 September 2011)

ring them. They have to pay the return postage. You had a contract with them for them to supply the goods you ordered. They haven't supplied what you paid for.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (29 September 2011)

Thanks Thistle, shall try get through on the phone, any sucess stories to cheer me up?! 

I'm so over internet shopping after all this malarky!


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2011)

Thistle said:



			ring them. They have to pay the return postage. You had a contract with them for them to supply the goods you ordered. They haven't supplied what you paid for.
		
Click to expand...

this. they are not allowed to substitute items of inferior quality without asking you first.

when i rang, they asked me if i was happy to have a different pack of Kingsland socks substitited, or Cavallo, and i agreed, but that's a bit different.

Oh, and they should pay the return postage, definitely. it sounds a real shambles there atm tbh.   
wonder if i'll ever get my lovely velvet Champion hat and my nice long socks?


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (29 September 2011)

Thanks Kerilli too, no phone calls to ask as the answer would have simply been no thanks! 

I have left a message and i think i'll email them too as took a photo of what arrived and how it came!


----------



## siobhain (29 September 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			I phoned today just to make sure nothing had been sent to Germany as I am no longer there, the lady knew immediately even before checking my order status (she said she was 100% sure she had not posted any bridle abroad), then she checked and indeed the bridles are due to arrive next week (patent rolled double bridle). She was really kind and updated my address there and then 

Click to expand...

I ordered one of these and got it two weeks ago, it strikes me as rather odd they seem to be ordering stuff in to sell at a loss rather than just a stock clearance. 

Hope everyone gets their stuff soon!


----------



## KatieLovesJames (29 September 2011)

I ordered 2 NS bits, 1 patent bridle, 4 Eskadron bandages, um lots of medical bits and pieces, Bit wrap etc in the first week of the sale and nothing has arrived! I can't get online banking at the moment so I dont know If I've been refunded.
When I called last week the manager said she had my bandages and bits and would send straight away but nothing?!
I hate to complain but I'll have to ring again and find out what's going on. Really annoyed if it doesn't arrive soon/ever as the bandages were a birthday present for my daughter - her birthday was yesterday!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (29 September 2011)

Has anybody got any idea when the jaguar bridles may be in stock. Only have this and a pair of matching reins to come and so far have not been refunded. Will be soooo annoyed if I don't get it as wouldn't have ordered the rest of the items if I knew. 
I understand that they are busy but I think it is wearing a bit thin now with some people not getting anything yet. Why don't they put something on their website updating people on expected deliveries or something. It is the not knowing that drives people mad. At the end of the day there was no indication that the items were not in stock. The opposite in fact as when you ordered something that was showing in stock and went back on to order another it was showing as "No stock" 
I think there is something amiss somewhere, I may be wrong (As often am!) but time will tell!


----------



## LEC (29 September 2011)

I have lost patience and have emailed for a refund.

Luckily there is an offer on a good joint suppliment with 50% off so will get that one.


----------



## meardsall_millie (29 September 2011)

I could go on at considerable length about the complete debacle that I have experienced from beginning to end.  

However, it is a lovely sunny day and I don't wish to get myself all hot and bothered about it 

Suffice to say that I believe the way OEC is operating is now bordering on the fraudulent.  I simply cannot believe that all of the incorrect orders are the 'simple mistakes' that they would try to have you believe.


----------



## fabscd (29 September 2011)

I had an e mail this morning (after whinging at them last night) saying that the Jaguar order came in yesterday so i should get my bridle by the end of the week...i'll believe it when i see it!!


----------



## TPO (29 September 2011)

REceived my order today but one of the items (pack of socks) is wrong. 

I've emailed asking how to exchange for the correct ones (wouldn't normally be so pathetic over socks but they've sent me a 2 pk in brown when I ordered a 3pk in red/navy as a present for someone who only wears those colours - whole new level of matchy matchy!!) but am a bit concerned that I'll get bumped for postage again. I paid £7 but the actual postage was £3.40. I don't want to pay to return their error.

When others are outstanding bridles and hats feel quite pathetic getting wound up over socks but it's been weeks, there's been no correspondence from their end and now not only I am late with said present but it's the wrong flipping thing.

I'll think twice next time there is a special offer on anywhere!


----------



## Firewell (29 September 2011)

I rang up about my bridle a couple days ago and they said that the supplier didn't have it in stock! They said they had no idea when/if they would get the bridle.
Thanks for telling me I thought!!

I asked them for a refund and I got the money back yesterday. I was tempted to ask for interest on the money they've had for several weeks .
I think it's naughty that they took peoples money when they had not dispatched the goods but oh well. If something seems to good to be true it usually is!

I've brought anoter bridle now off a more reputable and bigger site so I will wait to receive that and hopefully alls well that ends well .


----------



## Charem (29 September 2011)

I ordered some black woof wear boots for pony to xc in. 5 weeks later and I get one set of black and one set of white. What bl00dy use are white ones to me? And why couldn't they have dropped me an email/call askign if I would be happy with the white ones.

Will phone them tommorow, to hell if i'm going to pay for the P and P when it's their mistake.


----------



## Vetwrap (29 September 2011)

Don't want to add to all of this, but the Dermagel that I had ordered and received from OEC went out of date in October last year...

Not very impressed.


----------



## Marydoll (30 September 2011)

After reading all this im glad i never bought anything


----------



## Thistle (30 September 2011)

Vetwrap said:



			Don't want to add to all of this, but the Dermagel that I had ordered and received from OEC went out of date in October last year...

Not very impressed.
		
Click to expand...



In which case it's not fit for purpose.

They should pay return postage and refund or replace.


----------



## orangepony (30 September 2011)

Vetwrap: I can Top Trump your out of date dermagel with my 2 full years out of date equine america supplement....

Hope my refund comes through on monday; I've returned items by special delivery so no excuses.

Totally shambolic.


----------



## OneInAMillion (30 September 2011)

We haven't recieved our socks yet, 2 packs are £16 so not cheap. Emailed them asking for a refund (no we don't want to swap for a cheaper product but not get any money back  ) and have not heard a reply


----------



## wonkey_donkey (30 September 2011)

Still no hat, no reply from my email (again) but after another call I was still told it was still 'awaiting delivery' and 'all orders WILL be honered by OC'  . . . . . so we will see ???


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (30 September 2011)

I was phoned yesterday and told my Jaguar bridle is no longer available in the colour I want so they have now changed my order to havana colour. Still don't know when I may get it though? 
At least somebody contacted me though so that's one thing.


----------



## LEC (30 September 2011)

My order is supposed to be done and going out in the post today!


----------



## Mahoganybay (30 September 2011)

Recieved 3 out of my 5 items ordered, couldnt be bothered waiting for the last 2 so rang up and asked to have them refunded. Refund came through the next day.

Such a shame as seemed like a really good sale.


----------



## SW3 (2 October 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the September Sale has become an October Sale, on the same basis? I would have thought that after all of the phonecalls / emails from unsatisfied and / or irritated customers they might have canned the idea at the end of Sept


----------



## Thistle (2 October 2011)

Yes I noticed that yesterday.

This statement from their front page is a blatant lie too


We carry a large amount of products in stock. If the product you want is not in stock, we will let you know immediately with an estimated timescale for delivery. Alternatively, we can suggest other products that may also suit your needs. 

Please feel free to ask for any advice or guidance. We are always more than happy to help. If we can&#8217;t help, then we will find someone who can!


----------



## walker1234 (2 October 2011)

Its all a scam I think.  Everything I ordered was in stock yet hardly any of it has arrived.  When I chased them they said the stirrup leathers were not in stock and I'm still waiting for them yet still they are showing as in stock on their website.  

I'll be cancelling whats left of my order, not worth the hassle.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (4 October 2011)

I finally got my Jaguar bridle today. It isn't the colour I chose but did say I would accept the alternative colour and it came direct from Vale Bros so not coming from OEC. That completes my order finally
Will be sending the worm counts back as they were too late coming. 
I think I have got a couple of bargains but would think twice next time but at least it is finally over with!! 
It would have been so much better if they had put updates on the website or something and kept people informed as I don't mind waiting if somebody let's me know what is going on.
I hope everybody else gets their items.


----------



## sam-b (4 October 2011)

I'm still waiting on a bridle a bit and some mane and tail spray ...


----------



## Winklepoker (4 October 2011)

Just spoken to the lady and she was lovely - offered me half price ANYTHING in store, so I am trotting down there on Saturday to choose something to make up for my undelivered order! Great for me who is close by but I feel your pain if you arent in travelling distance.  Doubt many of the outstanding orders will be fulfilled now.


----------



## brown tack (4 October 2011)

Winklepoker said:



			Just spoken to the lady and she was lovely - offered me half price ANYTHING in store, so I am trotting down there on Saturday to choose something to make up for my undelivered order! Great for me who is close by but I feel your pain if you arent in travelling distance.  Doubt many of the outstanding orders will be fulfilled now.
		
Click to expand...

I nave visions of you turning up to an empty shop with just some old rubber curry combs left on the selves.


----------



## Winklepoker (4 October 2011)

ha ha ha!! bloody hope not!


----------



## SW3 (4 October 2011)

Winklepoker said:



			Just spoken to the lady and she was lovely - offered me half price ANYTHING in store, so I am trotting down there on Saturday to choose something to make up for my undelivered order! Great for me who is close by but I feel your pain if you arent in travelling distance.  Doubt many of the outstanding orders will be fulfilled now.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, the woman who dealt with me was very nice, even if the comms prior to my ringing up were not quite so good. I ordered a whole raft of stuff and received all of it bar one item (a prolite) pretty promptly. I received an email saying that the prolite was on order but it did not arrive for a while so I got to the point when I could not wait any more so sourced it from another shop that I happened to see one in. When I rang up and explained this asking if I could substitute the ordered prolite for things to the same value that they had left, she said fine and that I could have anything that they had in the shop as an alternative even if it was no longer available online. We had a short chat about the various options - she asked me what I wanted ideally and we went from there! Earlier today a nice new sheepskin half pad turned up, with which I'm really pleased. Was definitely worth the phonecall!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (4 October 2011)

I have given up on my hat ever arriving and got one off ebay instead. I've asked for a refund so hopefully that won't take as long to be sorted  :-(


----------



## OneInAMillion (4 October 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			We haven't recieved our socks yet, 2 packs are £16 so not cheap. Emailed them asking for a refund (no we don't want to swap for a cheaper product but not get any money back  ) and have not heard a reply 

Click to expand...

still not received...


----------



## BlairandAzria (4 October 2011)

Still waiting for my bandages and hat (After i returned the original one they sent me which was the wrong colour and wrong type - i sent it back special delivery too) 

The communication has been horrendously bad- i wouldnt mind waiting, its the not knowing that is killing me, i wish i lived closer, sadly a 300 mile round trip is out of the question!


----------



## jj_87 (6 October 2011)

Any one else still waiting :-( they are complete and utter poop!


----------



## kerilli (6 October 2011)

still waiting for hat and socks...


----------



## condylem (6 October 2011)

Im still waiting for my bit but my bridle arrived this week so I am still hopeful..........


----------



## doratheexplorer (6 October 2011)

I recieved my saddle pad quickly, but I am still waiting for some bandages and a girth... very annoyed - I wanted my girth to at least have one airing before the end of the season, and as Sunday is my last event it is looking unlikely...


----------



## happy_talk (6 October 2011)

"only" waiting for 2 NS bits.... fingers crossed!


----------



## Vetwrap (6 October 2011)

Oddly - and having not complained about the out of date derma gel, I received another, in date derma gel today.

Not complaining, just slightly confused!


----------



## TPO (6 October 2011)

Vetwrap said:



			Oddly - and having not complained about the out of date derma gel, I received another, in date derma gel today.

Not complaining, just slightly confused!
		
Click to expand...

Well if they are reading this I hope they start mailing out socks in the right colours and pack sizes!


----------



## BlairandAzria (6 October 2011)




----------



## shellonabeach (7 October 2011)

My NS trans angled bit and brush arrived today!!  Really happy as I never expected the bit to materialise!

Just waiting on worm count kits now...


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 October 2011)

I am another one glad I didn't order now, what a mess they have got themselves into!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (7 October 2011)

I have got 4 worm count kits I
am sending back to them if you want them!


----------



## hayinamanger (7 October 2011)

The remaining 3 items of my order have arrived today, one item has been upgraded to a more expensive option so no complaints from me!


----------



## vam (7 October 2011)

Just received the cool boots i ordered, just waiting for the stirrup leathers. I have a funny feeling these might take another month  but im happy i got something as i was going to cancel the order so i will just hang on for a bit longer.


----------



## treacle_beastie (7 October 2011)

I received my NS bit today!


----------



## jj_87 (7 October 2011)

Still only part of my order despite the lie that other bits have been dispatched yet two weeks later apparently they are on order... Trading standards informed


----------



## charlimouse (7 October 2011)

I'm still waiting on on some travel boots. Got the other things I ordered within 10 days, but a month on i'm losing hope of getting my travel boots. I haven't called Oldencraig as I figured they would be inundated, but now it has been a month, and I have not heard anything since that original email everyone got, I think I will give them a call on Monday. Surely it can't be that hard to get a set of Woof Wear travel boots???????


----------



## daisybe33 (7 October 2011)

I've got everything now. I did email and they were very good at replying quickly if not posting quickly!!


----------



## charliep:) (8 October 2011)

I got my jaguar grackle bridle next day delivery as promised! 
Did anyone else not get the reins with them?
It said on the website it included reins?


----------



## wonkey_donkey (8 October 2011)

charliep:) said:



			I got my jaguar grackle bridle next day delivery as promised! 
Did anyone else not get the reins with them?
It said on the website it included reins?
		
Click to expand...

I got reins but no spare cheek pieces with mine as advertised?


----------



## smiggy (8 October 2011)

got few more dribs and drabs of my order yesterday, for the first time there was some paperwork, handwritten compliments slips saying that the travel boots and another item I had ordered were now not available and they would be refunding, but headcollar to follow (still!!!)
am not sure I trust their competence to issue a refund, anyone else had one?


----------



## Thistle (8 October 2011)

yes my refund arrived a few days after I was told I would be getting one


----------



## Little Squirrel (8 October 2011)

I only received half my order. Have phoned about the remaining stuff and they keep telling me that they will be sent soon. Not really good enough. I will be calling again on Monday but to be honest the women sounds very ditsy and I think at this stage I will just be asking for a refund.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (8 October 2011)

I had to order and pay for reins separate as it didn't mention reins included on website. I did get the extra cheekpieces though.


----------



## Winklepoker (10 October 2011)

I went to the heavenly shop yesterday and chose many items to replace my order and they didnt even add them up!! I walked out with loads of goodies that i am so happy with. I LOVE OLDENCRAIG TACK SHOP!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (10 October 2011)

Am also still waitting for some items, and found out today that the shipment from Germany had to be returned, before it even reached Oldencraig. As most of the items got water damaged on the way over to the U.K.


----------



## kerilli (11 October 2011)

i just had a phone call from the lovely lady who works there, to say that my hat is now in stock (YAY!!!) and they'll send it out asap.    looks as if my patience is being rewarded, chuffed to bits.


----------



## BlairandAzria (11 October 2011)

Hurrah i rang for an update, to be told that my hat and bandages have arrived, and are being sent out today, the gloves i wanted they dont have but have substituted for some  black Roekel ones with diamantes on (im not so thrilled about that as they are cheaper than the fancy ones i ordered, and im not a huge bling lover - so if anyone wants to swap i'd be open to that)  but thought it'd be easier just taking them than trying to get hold of a refund.

So....- fingers crossed it'll arrive tomorrow!  

As an aside the girl i spoke to was very nice, and knew my two orders off by heart- she said she knew them all now- i think shes probably been having nightmares about the whole thing to be honest( - i still cant get my head around what they're doing business-wise......its totally bizarre)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (11 October 2011)

Are your gloves the Roeckl Chester ones? (Black with clear crystals or brown with gold crystals?) What colour / size? I'd be happy to buy them off you if right size & brown/gold!

Has anybody received any GFS items? Those are the ones still missing from my order.


----------



## Sameru (11 October 2011)

I would also buy your gloves if they are no good for FB


----------



## BlairandAzria (11 October 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Are your gloves the Roeckl Chester ones? (Black with clear crystals or brown with gold crystals?) What colour / size? I'd be happy to buy them off you if right size & brown/gold!

Has anybody received any GFS items? Those are the ones still missing from my order.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  they're the Roeckl Crystal Hampshire ones, black with black diamantés, size 6.5....sorry!  

No GFS items ordered either im afraid!


----------



## sam-b (11 October 2011)

I am still waiting on passier bridle


----------



## MiaBella (11 October 2011)

The Passier stuff is what got wet


----------



## KatieLovesJames (11 October 2011)

Mine has finally arrived less a bridle and bandages! Fingers crossed they follow shortly!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (11 October 2011)

I have got my Jagular bridle, bandages, gloves and various bottles of lotions and potions.  I  hung on weeks for the hat I wanted but alas it never arrived so I bought one off ebay instead. 
 OC refunded the hat money prompty so I'm really happy with what I got and glad I placed an order with them cos saved a packet !!


----------



## kerilli (12 October 2011)

my hat arrived today, absolutely perfect! really pleased and glad i was patient as i've saved a lot too.    
big BIG thumbs-up for the lady in the shop.


----------



## sam-b (12 October 2011)

Don't  know whether to cancel the passer bridle


----------



## jj_87 (12 October 2011)

Oww I'm still waiting, I would say patiently but no longer can I say that!  leathers, bridle, reins, boots, sprays still outstanding  I neeed them soon


----------



## xp0u4076 (12 October 2011)

All my items arrived despite the first delivery being lost in the post! Big thumbs up for OEC.


----------



## sam-b (12 October 2011)

Have asked for a refund on bridle bored of waiting and they can't tell me when they are due in either.


----------



## mil1212 (12 October 2011)

I'm waitingon a passier girth and they told me 4 weeks till the next consignment


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 October 2011)

HURRAH.........the rest of my order has arrived- all in perfect condition...only 6 weeks late, but YAYAYAYAYAY!! its finally here!!!


----------



## kirstie (13 October 2011)

So annoyed!!!!!

Had a phonecall from Oldencraig today, my order was delivered to my house 2 weeks ago but no one was in. I was on holiday and my horrid sister just threw the pick up slip in the bin 

My package was sent back to them and now they are sending it back to me. At least I know it is on the way now.

Stupid girl.


----------



## Gucci_b (22 November 2011)

I got my last item today  very happy with the service and will keep shopping on their on line tack shop, and Oldencraig have another sale on at the moment with 30% off their whole clothing range


----------



## now_loves_mares (22 November 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I got my last item today  very happy with the service and will keep shopping on their on line tack shop, and Oldencraig have another sale on at the moment with 30% off their whole clothing range  

Click to expand...

Funny to see this thread resurrected, I thought I was the only one still waiting . Apparently my final part of the order (Jaguar bridle) is now with the courier - 10 weeks after payment. However the genius courier company chose to use the Glasgow depot instead of Edinburgh (40 miles apart, the Edinburgh one is 2 miles from my office ) so I STILL have no idea how I am going to collect it.

I'm destined never to meet this fabled bridle I think.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (22 November 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			I got my last item today  very happy with the service and will keep shopping on their on line tack shop, and Oldencraig have another sale on at the moment with 30% off their whole clothing range  

Click to expand...

I wouldn't have thought anybody could class 2.5 months for delivery a good service surely!

I did get my order eventually and was pleased only with the prices ;-)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 November 2011)

Mrs_Wishkabibble said:



			I wouldn't have thought anybody could class 2.5 months for delivery a good service surely!
		
Click to expand...

This....unless it was sarcastic?!?

I gave up after 2 months as I just couldn't justify waiting any longer, and will never order from that website again...!!!


----------

